# Another good night on the Lower Huron 6/5



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Fished from about 10:30 to 12:45. The river is down almost four feet from where it was last week. Started out fishing worms on the bottom along a seam. Used mostly Carolina rigs on my heavy combo and that brought in a few channels and bullhead for the first 45 minutes. I also had my light spinning gear for bluegill that would be cut for bait. So I got a nice gill and sliced off the belly and rigged that on a kahle style hook and set that just inside the seam with about a half ounce of weight. Twenty minutes later I walked over to check it and the rod double over and the clicker on my Abu Garcia C4 sounded off. I'm thinking "Sweet! I got a decent cat on." I turned off the clicker and raised the rod...didn't feel like a cat but it felt like a nice fish. Brought the fish to the surface and lit it up with my headlamp and there was a 22" walleye. I have never heard of them hitting cut bait but there he was. After I brought him in I re-rigged with more cut 'gill and ended up getting a nice fat channel that was just under 21" about 20 minutes later. After that...nothing. A couple more bullheads and a few small silver bass came on the spinning gear but nothing else on the big gun.

I saw the first fireflies of the season just after my arrival. I counted three and they went away as the temperature dropped. Had some feral cats fighting it out in the bushes behind me. Scared the crap out of me. Then they climbed a tree and just stared at me until I left. I think they could smell the bluegill I cut up and are probably fighting over it as I type this.

The river looks good and fishable. I'm hoping to hit the Ann Arbor-Ypsi area tomorrow. If I could just find my wading boots.....


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

great report! i went down to helenburg park on the river raisin and caught a 26 inch channel catfish and a 24 inch channel catfish. But the bad thing is that you cant eat them from there. I would like to know if is ok to eat them out of the Huron downstream of lake belleville.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Here's a link to the DNR Fish Advisory web page: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/FishAdvisory03_67354_7.pdf

The Lake Erie watershed starts on page 8. Looks like channels are safe. I wouldn't know, I never liked eating catfish and they are a pain to clean. I do keep a few 'eyes every year though.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I find cats pretty easy to fillet, and a good pair of pliers, 16d nail, and a tree make for easy skinning. However the way I read the fish advisory, you should not eat any cats from the lower Huron. It doesn't say it directly, but it says not to eat cats from Lake Erie, since cats can move in and out of the lower Huron into Lake Erie, I assume lower Huron cats to be unsafe. I also use the same logic for Rifle River cats and the Saginaw Bay. I find catfish to be delicious when caught in clean water ( I am sure the Huron falls in this category) but I use the consumption advisory as my best guide to safe eating.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I would not eat them from Flatrock down.But I do from the upper reaches above the dam as they are resident fish. I also only eat the smaller fish.


----------



## gator29 (Mar 23, 2011)

Where on the lowers huron do you fish usaly was wanting to get in to some nice cats soon . Thanks 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

